# Ecken abrunden ( HILFE )



## Squid (9. September 2002)

Hi leutz,

da ich ein Problem hab, und ich weiß das ihr ne super COmmunity seit schreib ich mal mein Problem! Ich habe eine Website gemacht aber nun hab ich beschlossen das ganze ein wenig abzurunden ! Also jeweils hab ich 1 Banner Oben und ein Unten !! ( http://squid.1337server.com/xl/ ) ! Wie krieg ich das mit einem guten Trick rund ??? also nur an den jeweiligen Ecken oben und Unten ???

Thx Leute

Greetz by Squid


----------



## drash (9. September 2002)

also ich habe dir da eine kleine version, da wird aber der rand nicht mehr so schön, man könnte es aber ein bisschen aufwendiger machen, dann wird das auch mit dem rahmen gut.

du nimmst das bild oben und das bild unten und öffnest es in photoshop. nun markierst du das ganz bild. ctrl+x, ctrl+n und dann gehst du auf inhalt transparent. dann ctrl+v. nun gehst du auf auswahl/auswahl verändern/auswahl abrunden. dann auswahl umkehren(ctrl-shift-i). dann radierst du die zwei untern (oder auch oberen) ecken weg, dann bearbeiten/kontur füllen/2pixel innen. so gibt es ein einigermassen zufriedenstellendes ergebnis. musst nur noch das bild im .gif format speichern. 

ich hoffe diese version reicht dir, die andere ist mir zu umständlich um zu erklären, tut mir leid


----------



## Lord Brain (9. September 2002)

Indem du den abzurundenden Layer markierst (Strg + Klick auf die Ebene in der Ebenenübersicht) und dann mit "selection" -> "modify" -> "smooth" und einem Wunschwert (würde x>10 nehmen) die Auwahl abrunden.
Danach die Auswahl umkehren und auf "Entf" drücken.

Jetzt dürfte die Ebene schön runde Ecken haben  

Es gibt noch einige andere Möglichkeiten, die ist mir aber zuerst eingefallen


----------



## Gully (9. September 2002)

Hey,
also warum willste denn die Ecken abrunden?
ich find,das sieht klasse aus,so wie's ist!

By the way: Was ist denn das für ne Schrift,die du in der Mitte verwendet hast ("Da kommt mal ein Text hin...")??

Ich such die schon lange!

Greetz


----------



## Lord Brain (9. September 2002)

> By the way: Was ist denn das für ne Schrift,die du in der Mitte verwendet hast ("Da kommt mal ein Text hin...")??


Das sieht verdammt stark nach Arial aus...


----------



## drash (9. September 2002)

falls du immer noch auf dieser langen suche bist nach dieser schrift, dann schau mal in deinen schriften ordner. da gibt es tatsächlich eine schrift die heisst verdana, und schon ist deine lange suche beendet


----------



## Gully (10. September 2002)

Hey,also über mich lustig machen braucht ihr euch nicht!

Sorry,dass ich net der weltgrößte Checker bin... 

TRotzdem danke für die Tipps!

Grüße


----------

